# I'm bitter



## devin (Apr 10, 2006)

Face: sff nc45, loose powder nc40, select moisturcover nw40

Eyes:bamboom paint and bronze ccb as base, chartru paint, bitter, beauty marked, soft brown, mystery, vex, stila gold metallic kajal engraved, powerpoint, blacktrack fluidline, #20 lashes

Cheeks: blunt

Lips: hodgepodge l/l, mad cap l/g


----------



## asteffey (Apr 10, 2006)

OH MY GOD YOU ARE FREAKING GOREGOUS!!!!!!!!!!!! love this!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 10, 2006)

You know I love this.


----------



## simar (Apr 10, 2006)

u r hot! I love ur makeup and lashes. your skin is flawlesss. UR one hot mama!!


----------



## curlyqmishee (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm Jelly of your skin and eyes!!!!!


----------



## holly_ho (Apr 10, 2006)

those colors are absolutely GORGEOUS together!!!  looks HOT!!!


----------



## greatscott2000 (Apr 10, 2006)

How Beautiful!


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Apr 10, 2006)

gorgeous! your fotds are always flawless.


----------



## june23 (Apr 10, 2006)

They've all said it but it's worth saying again...YOU ARE GORGEOUS !!!


----------



## lover* (Apr 10, 2006)

you have ah-MAzing eyes! =]


----------



## user4 (Apr 10, 2006)

this is awsome!!! i love it so much... wow


----------



## Meaghan (Apr 10, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL!!!! wow im so jealous!!


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 10, 2006)

super HOT...those are definately some "bat your eyelashes" lashes...did that make sense?...anyways, smoking!


----------



## devin (Apr 10, 2006)

awwwww....thanks everyone!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  yes beautenoir i did understand, i'll bat them at my husband so i can get what i want!


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 
_awwwww....thanks everyone!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  yes beautenoir i did understand, i'll bat them at my husband so i can get what i want! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hahaha...I like the way you think!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 10, 2006)

Ugghhh,. great skin,.. and your eyes,.. they are se sensuous! If you didnt have the background I'd have to swear the pic wasnt even real you look so beautiful!


----------



## missunderstood (Apr 11, 2006)

i love the gentleness of this look. it is very pretty!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 11, 2006)

holy mother of god 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u r GORGEOUS! u look AMAZING!!!


----------



## hotti82 (Apr 11, 2006)

nice blending, looks great!


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 11, 2006)

sexy wowza

lashes look tight


----------



## prppygrl69 (Apr 11, 2006)

Ok you gals are making me go BROKE!!
I think i'ma have to get me some bitter now.Love this look on you,and yes i agree you are gorgeous!


----------



## fairytale22 (Apr 11, 2006)

Awesome, you have great skin!


----------



## bubbly_brunette (Apr 11, 2006)

i am in love with the coloru of your eyes


----------



## Angelah (Apr 11, 2006)

Amazzzzing.  I adore your eyebrows, and the color of your eyes are gorgeous.  [email protected]!


----------



## Pei (Apr 11, 2006)

I love this! So pretty!

U are indeed gorgeous


----------



## poppy z (Apr 11, 2006)

Bitter is great on you. I love what you've done!


----------



## KJam (Apr 11, 2006)

wow - you rock the bitter!


----------



## kawaii (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh, you look so beautiful!!! With your permission, I will take one pic into my computer in order to do the same look as soon as I get bitter e/s. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kawaii


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 11, 2006)

This Is Just Too Gorgeoussssssss! You Rocked This Make~up Out!


----------



## Life In Return (Apr 11, 2006)

As w/everyone else - You do have some beautiful skin. The color combo with the eyes looks great as well. You look beautiful


----------



## devin (Apr 11, 2006)

Thank you so much ladies you all are so sweet! Kawaii that's no problem!


----------



## Popmodeprincess (Apr 11, 2006)

What's up Devin!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wow! This look is hot to death! You betta work honey!


----------



## afterglow (Apr 11, 2006)

This is such a gorgeous combo!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 11, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 11, 2006)

amazing chicka!! i love those lashes on ya... i so have to go check out the #20's when i head down to mac tomorrow


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 11, 2006)

gorgeous!! the makeup, the lashes, and most of all...you!!!


----------



## ThaHigher (Apr 11, 2006)

Gorgeous!
okay, yup, I definetly nee blunt and bitter, now.


----------



## snickrs (Apr 11, 2006)

i love it...the combo looks great on u


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Apr 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asteffey* 
_OH MY GOD YOU ARE FREAKING GOREGOUS!!!!!!!!!!!! love this!_

 
i second that


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 12, 2006)

you're beautiful! your skin looks absoluely perfect, and i love how bitter looks on you! and your eyebrow shape is great!


----------



## Patricia (Apr 12, 2006)

wowo, are those contacts? if not, i want your eyesss!!!!


----------



## user3 (Apr 12, 2006)

WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hot stuff!


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Feb 14, 2007)

pretty lady!!uhu!


----------



## Jadetive (Feb 14, 2007)

Smokin'.. The shape of your eyes are just perfect.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 14, 2007)

I think you have the most flawless skin.  So beautiful!


----------



## miss_lacey (Feb 14, 2007)

omg girl, u r soooo pretty!!!


----------



## miss_lacey (Feb 14, 2007)

omg girl, u r soooo pretty!!!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 14, 2007)

OMG you look gorgeous!!!


----------



## JoyZz (Feb 14, 2007)

WOW you look HOT!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Feb 14, 2007)

everyone has already said it, but you are unbelievaby gorgeous!  your eyes are just amazing, and your skin is to die for ~ make up is flawless


----------



## Jayne (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome !!! 

u have a perfect face miss


----------



## chrisantiss (Feb 14, 2007)

very pretty


----------

